# 168 inch Kansas buck



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

I got this buck on the 15th in Kansas. Double main beam. 300lbs


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

What a horse!! Congrats:cheers:


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

THat is huge for a mainfram 8. Congrats. double mainbeam a bonus!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, sons been getting pics of some huge deer from the guys he went to school with and played ball with in both Kansas n Ok. Where in Kansas did you go??...WW


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

His bases look a little thin!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Great deer!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Great deer!!! Especially with a bow.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Freakin awesome... congrats on a monster buck


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Amazing, Congratulations.

TH


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats, thats a hoss ! I bow hunted in Kansas opening week, Didn't get one but saw 2 brutes. Nice kill !!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awesome Deer!!!....He's got a little "KING KONG" in him.*

*Congrats!!!!! :dance:*


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Freaking Hoss!!!!! I love me some big main frame 8's. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

We were hunting in NE Kansas near Leavenworth.


----------

